# Road to Leicester UKBFF Sept 9th 2007



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey just wanted to let you guys know my journey to the Leicester UKBFF Show on Sunday September 9th, Its going to be tough with me being Natural and only being my 3rd competition, Im a local boy so just want to give it a go in my home town. I will be competing in the under 70kg, I currently wheigh 12stone and 1pound which is about 77kg and im about 10.3% bodyfat, I will get some photos and post them asap, I will also post photos every couple of weeks for you guys to see what im looking like and hopefully I will get some honest opinions as i want to look the best on the day and I can take criticism!

*Diet at the moment *

6am: 1 cup of oats, 10 eggs whites (from egg nation) and 1 table spoon of honey

7am: black coffe and noxplode

7.30am Train

8.30am 2 scoops of Whey, 50g Detrose 5g Glutanmine and Banana

10.00am 150g Salmon 1 cup of brown rice and green Beans

12.00pm 100g CHicken Breast, 100g sweet potato, green beans and 15ml Udos Oil

14.00pm 150g White Fish, 1 cup of Brown Rice and Green Beans

16.00pm 100g Chicken breast, 100g Sweet Potato, Green Beans and 15ml Udos Oil

17.00pm Black Cooffe and noxplode

17.30pm Train

18.30pm 2 scoops of whey, 50g dextrose, 5g Glutamine and 1 Banana

20.00pm 150g Steak, 1 cup of brown rice, green Beans.

22.00pm 2 scoops of whey, 10g glutamine and 15ml Udos Oil

*Training Diary at the moment *

Monday: Am Back, PM Traps and side Shoulders 15 min cardio

Tuesday: AM Chest, PM Biceps and 15 min cardio

Wend AM 20 min cardio and abs

Thursday AM Quads (all though I have a groin Injury at the moment so strugling a bit), PM Calfs and Forarms, cardio 15 min

Friday: AM Shoulders, PM Triceps and Hamstrings, Cardio 15 min

Saturday: 20 min cardio and abs

Sunday: Off


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Helder - that diet looks great. I am glad you have ennough time to eat and get the two sessions of training in each day!!

Will look forward to the pics.

Good luck mate


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

leeston said:


> Helder - that diet looks great. I am glad you have ennough time to eat and get the two sessions of training in each day!!
> 
> Will look forward to the pics.
> 
> Good luck mate


Thanks mate, will post the pics asap.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice one mate, diet looks good. Im competing at Leicester or Lemington...not sure which one yet.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

You certainly seem to have a clean diet, well structured too. I have to ask why you are training twice a day though? As a natural, this is going to result in more cumulative systemic stress than would one session of weights & cardio pre breakfast. All things considered, if it's working for you though, stick with it.

Good luck with the prep & enjoy the ride.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Like the look of this thread. It will be great to see a naturals perspective on contest dieting.

Am I right in thinking that one of those sessions is just cardio and the other weights? If so I see no problems there, just a two pronged attack on the body's metabolism.

I have done this show before and it is not the best venue; small, cramped and roasting hot but hey as you live close then thats probably your reason for picking this one.

By the way what is your height?

Best of luck

James


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Best of luck Helder.looking forward to following your progress.You have certainly nailed your diet but like nine pack im a bit perplexed by all them sessions as training natural myself i know the limitations,but hey,we're all different so if it aint broke.....! Para.


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

clarkey said:


> Nice one mate, diet looks good. Im competing at Leicester or Lemington...not sure which one yet.


What wheight category are you doing?


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Nine Pack said:


> You certainly seem to have a clean diet, well structured too. I have to ask why you are training twice a day though? As a natural, this is going to result in more cumulative systemic stress than would one session of weights & cardio pre breakfast. All things considered, if it's working for you though, stick with it.
> 
> Good luck with the prep & enjoy the ride.


Hi mate

The only reason I train twice a day is because I have enough rest between each bodypart which means I can hit that body part harder then if i was doing it together!! This might not be the correct way of doing things but as I have the time I thought I would give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

supercell said:


> Like the look of this thread. It will be great to see a naturals perspective on contest dieting.
> 
> Am I right in thinking that one of those sessions is just cardio and the other weights? If so I see no problems there, just a two pronged attack on the body's metabolism.
> 
> ...


Hi James

I know what you mean, Leicester venue is rubbish but being my home town I thought I would give it a go!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Also,any jobs going at your place?cos you must have a very understanding boss


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

supercell said:


> Like the look of this thread. It will be great to see a naturals perspective on contest dieting.
> 
> Am I right in thinking that one of those sessions is just cardio and the other weights? If so I see no problems there, just a two pronged attack on the body's metabolism.
> 
> ...


Sorry James forgot to tell you my height, Im 5f 7inch, short ass!!! lol


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Best of luck mate you certainly seem to be putting the work in and your diet look spot on so fair play mate i hope you do well.


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

robdog said:


> Best of luck mate you certainly seem to be putting the work in and your diet look spot on so fair play mate i hope you do well.


Thanks mate, appreciate the comments.


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

Good luck mate.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Im either doing under 70kg or 80kg depending on how my weight is. Last month I did the under 80's and weighed in at 73kg on the day...


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

clarkey said:


> Im either doing under 70kg or 80kg depending on how my weight is. Last month I did the under 80's and weighed in at 73kg on the day...


Do you have any pictures? Would like to see my competition!!! lol


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

lol...pics should be arriving I'll post a few up mate when they arrive. Looking forward to reading your progress mate im sure you'll do great :lift:


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

clarkey said:


> lol...pics should be arriving I'll post a few up mate when they arrive. Looking forward to reading your progress mate im sure you'll do great :lift:


Thanks mate. Keep working hard:lift:


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

helder07 said:


> Sorry James forgot to tell you my height, Im 5f 7inch, short ass!!! lol


That's not short**** territory bud, I'm 5 foot eight & towered over most guys I competed against, like James. James is only five inches tall, with his heels on, his avatar is only a 1:2 scale pic 

Sorry bud, see you next friday & you can get your own back.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Nine Pack said:


> That's not short**** territory bud, I'm 5 foot eight & towered over most guys I competed against, like James. James is only five inches tall, with his heels on, his avatar is only a 1:2 scale pic
> 
> Sorry bud, see you next friday & you can get your own back.


lol - very funny Paul.


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow that's one structured diet, 9 meals a daymg:

I just read the same thread over on Jon's forum and thought I was seeing double.

Good luck Mr B:bounce:


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Ralphy said:


> Wow that's one structured diet, 9 meals a daymg:
> 
> I just read the same thread over on Jon's forum and thought I was seeing double.
> 
> Good luck Mr B:bounce:


Thanx Ralphy


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Guys just a few photos I took last night.


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

hey guys just a quick update on my comp prep, i have changed a few things on my diet and have also increased cardio.

Diet:

5.30am fat burner

6am: 1 cup of oats, 10 eggs whites (from egg nation) and 1 table spoon of honey 5g glutamine

7am: black coffe and noxplode

7.30am Train

8.30am 2 scoops of Whey, 50g maltodextrin 5g Glutanmine and Banana

10.00am 150g Salmon 1 cup of brown rice and green Beans

12.00pm 100g CHicken Breast, 100g sweet potato, green beans and 15ml Udos Oil

14.00pm 150g White Fish, 1 cup of Brown Rice and Green Beans

16.00pm 100g Chicken breast, 100g Sweet Potato, Green Beans and 15ml Udos Oil

16.30pm fat burner

17.00pm Black Cooffe and noxplode

17.30pm Train

18.30pm 2 scoops of whey, 50g maltodextrin, 5g Glutamine and 1 Banana

20.00pm 150g white fish, 1/2 cup of brown rice, brocolli.

22.00pm 2 scoops of whey, 10g glutamine and 15ml Udos Oil

Cardio:

5.30am 30 minutes jog on empty stomach

after weight training 20 minutes bike

10pm 1 hour walking dog

also on days I don't train weights i do 30 minutes walk a treamil in the morning and 30 miuntes bike in the afternoon.

Will post more pictures at the end of the month

Thanks guys

Helder


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice pics Helder coming along nicely there mate...keep up the hard work it will be worth it


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow, great quads. Looking awesome for 12 stone!

What do you do for your wheels?


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

ethos said:


> Wow, great quads. Looking awesome for 12 stone!
> 
> What do you do for your wheels?


I think my quads are rubbish but appreciate the complement!!

I actualy trained legs this morning.

Leg session this morning was:

Warm up: 2 sets leg extension

4 sets of smith machine deep squats

3 sets of leg press

3 sets of leg extension

3 sets of hack squat.

train hamstringfs on Friday evening.

Hope this helps

Thanks

Helder


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

clarkey said:


> Nice pics Helder coming along nicely there mate...keep up the hard work it will be worth it


Thanks mate, appreciate the compliments

Helder


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Why do you take a fat burner then have breakfast and then train?

Personally I woudl take the fat burner and then train and then have breakfast, the oats wont impact your carb stores for the training session but they will curb GH release due to insulin which will detriment your fat burning.

Also Coffee and NOXplode is like pullin the rope both ways, NOxplode is a vasodilator and caffeine is a constrictor so you are effectively taking 2 compounds that work against each other.

You may want to try changing things around a bit just for an added edge.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

See below if you want a different perspective on your leg workouts



helder07 said:


> I think my quads are rubbish but appreciate the complement!!
> 
> I actualy trained legs this morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Why do you take a fat burner then have breakfast and then train?
> 
> Personally I woudl take the fat burner and then train and then have breakfast, the oats wont impact your carb stores for the training session but they will curb GH release due to insulin which will detriment your fat burning.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom

Thank you very much for the advice, I didn't know coffee and no xpolde work agaist each other I will stop that, as for the fat burner I do 30 minutes jog at 5.30am at 6am i have 10 egg whites 1 cup of oats 1 table spoon of honey and 5g glutamine all blended as a shake, then at 7am i have my no xplode and then train again at 7.30am but only weights, do you not think this is the correct way of doing things? If not what do you suggest I do?

Thanks again for the advice Tom, really apreciate it.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

helder07 said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> Thank you very much for the advice, I didn't know coffee and no xpolde work agaist each other I will stop that, as for the fat burner I do 30 minutes jog at 5.30am at 6am i have 10 egg whites 1 cup of oats 1 table spoon of honey and 5g glutamine all blended as a shake, then at 7am i have my no xplode and then train again at 7.30am but only weights, do you not think this is the correct way of doing things? If not what do you suggest I do?
> 
> Thanks again for the advice Tom, really apreciate it.


That makes sense. I did a similar thing a few years ago. Took my fat burner, did cardio, then had breakie then did my weights. My body was a fat burning furnace.

I dont know whether Tom knew you did your cardio after your fat burner hence his question. Remember a BBers brain gets proportionately smaller the more muscle he carries....Tom's brain is very very small!! 

J


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

supercell said:


> I dont know whether Tom knew you did your cardio after your fat burner hence his question. Remember a BBers brain gets proportionately smaller the more muscle he carries....Tom's brain is very very small!!
> 
> J


Uum thanks, I think.

I didnt realise that you did the cardio after the fat burner that makes sense now.

Personally I'd still do the weights then have the carbs after as the point about GH release is still valid.

It would be good to have the eggs then train then the oats after.

However everybody's different, one thing I learned with my diet thread is that you can second guess yourself a lot reading what other guys say.

I would just take note of everyones advice but only use it if you arent seeing results. Only you know what works for you.


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you both for your help and advice, I will take it on board and see how things go.

Cheers Guys


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Everyone

I have just been speaking to Fivos on one of his threads where he entered a non natural show and he looks amazing.

This is my 3rd year of competing and I have always done everything by myself and not really been able to get my comp prep where I feel confident going into a show, this is the reason why I have joined a forum like this where experts like Fivos the other guys who have competed and always done so well. I have posted my comp prep this year to see if anyone can advise me of what im doing rong and what im doing right.

Also I have never been able to get that amazing condition and this year my aim is to come in the best condition possible because competing in a non natural show those guys are going to be huge next to me

and I think the only thing that might place me well is my condition.

Thanks for taking your time to read this thread and thanks in advance for all your help

Helder


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi guys just another update.

I have cut out the rice in my 8pm meal and 1/2 cup of rice in my 2pm meal.

I have also sorted my music out so just need to start practicing my routing.

I will post some more pictures at the end of this month.

Thanks again for all your comments and support

Helder


----------



## ajfitness (Mar 13, 2007)

best of luck fella keep us all updated keen to see how it turns out


----------



## JimmyJames (May 3, 2007)

Where is Leicester is this show?? would be good to go to!


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

JimmyJames said:


> Where is Leicester is this show?? would be good to go to!


Its at the YMCA, near the train station.

Hope this helps

Helder


----------



## JimmyJames (May 3, 2007)

Thanks mate, i will make a note to go.


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi guys, there is now 11 weeks left to the Leicester show and I just wanted to let you know things are going ok, appart from really strugling geting up in the morning to do cardio!!!!

I have changed a few things in my diet and training but nothing drastic!!!!

*
DIET*

6.30am: 1 cup of oats, 10 eggs whites (from egg nation) and 1 table spoon of honey

7am: noxplode

7.30am Train

8.30am 2 scoops of Whey, 50g Detrose 5g Glutanmine and Banana

10.30am 150g Salmon 1 cup of brown rice and vegetables

12.30pm 150g White Fish, 50g sweet potato, vegetables and 15ml Udos Oil

14.30pm 150g White Fish, 1 cup of Brown Rice and vegetables

16.30pm 150g white fish, 100g Sweet Potato, vegetables and 15ml Udos Oil

17.00pm noxplode

17.30pm Train

18.30pm 2 scoops of whey, 50g dextrose, 5g Glutamine and 1 Banana

20.30pm 150g white fish, vegetables .

22.30pm 2 scoops of whey, 10g glutamine and 15ml Udos Oil

Also I have Ketchup in all my meals, sorry forgot to mention this before!!!

Training Diary at the moment

Monday: Am lower Back, PM Traps and side Shoulders 20 min cardio

Tuesday: AM Chest, PM Biceps and 20 min cardio

Wend AM 30 min cardio and abs

Thursday AM Quads, PM upper back and Calfs , cardio 20 min

Friday: AM Shoulders, PM Triceps and Hamstrings, Cardio 20 min

Saturday: am 30 min cardio, pm upper chest

Thanks guys

Helder


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Guys its me again, its going to bew 9 weeks this Sunday and everything is going ok, I worked out this morning im having 2850 calories a day 325g carbs 319g protein and 45g fat, im 12stone and 2 pounds, my training still the same and my cardio is 30 minutes walking the dog in the morning 30 minutes after training, 15min on bike and 15 min incline walk on treadmil and then in the evening i do another 30 minutes walk with the dog.

I took some photos last night, not much of a improvement from the previous ones but will get there in the end, I hope!!!! lol


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi Helder,

I have got to disagree with you mate i can see definate improvements in the update pics your bf looks to be dropping and muscles looking much more defined. your legs for instance are coming out and looking great.

like your physique overall very impressive and good luck in your comp fella.

cheers

ash


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Well done Helder..coming in nicely there mate, big improvements from last pics...keep it up.


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

rayvonn said:


> Hi Helder,
> 
> I have got to disagree with you mate i can see definate improvements in the update pics your bf looks to be dropping and muscles looking much more defined. your legs for instance are coming out and looking great.
> 
> ...


Hi Ash

Thank you very much for the compliments, really appreciate it.


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

clarkey said:


> Well done Helder..coming in nicely there mate, big improvements from last pics...keep it up.


Thanks for the nice words Clarkey.

Hope you training and diet is going well to mate.

Helder


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Tuesday 03/07/07

Today is chest and biceps day, usually its chest in the morning and biceps in the evening. I started the day at 6.30am by walking my dog for 30 minutes, before my walk I had 2 fat burners from Biohazard that my mate gave to me and a strong black coffee, went to the gym for 7.30am but my training partner which is also the gym owner never turned up so was a bit annoyed as i didn't get to train this morning!!!!!

I will go gym after work at about 5.30pm and I will do chest and biceps together, I will also do 20 minutes on the treadmill and then at about 9pm I will take my dog for another 30 minutes walk.

I have also dropped a few carbs out of my diet this week, 50g dextrose after the morning session and 50g dextrose after the evening session.

Thats all for today but I will be back tomorrow with another update.

Thank you

Helder


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Wend 04/07/07

Morning guys,

Today is my day off, I got up at 8.00am had my breakfast and my vitamins, I wanted to take my dog for a walk this morning but had a late night last night so I couldn't get up this morning!! This evening I will go the gym and 40 minutes cardio.

Take care guys, speak to you soon

Helder


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

IMO you should keep some carbs after your workouts, say 25g after each and take a little from later in the day from other meals. This is one of the only times during the day (apart from first meal) where your body can fully utilise them. If you start taking something like carbs away from the body when it most needs them you could be asking for trouble.

Just my 2 pennies worth.

Pics looking good, keep up the good work.

James


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

helder07 said:


> Wend 04/07/07
> 
> Morning guys,
> 
> ...


Thats a lame excuse. You need a kick up the **** my friend, thats not a winners attitude. Just remember if you want to be successful you cant go looking for excuses.

Someone out there is always training harder than you and by your lack of motivation today there will be many more than one!!!

Cardio is always much more effective early than late (before meal 1), esp if you adopt a HIT approach. The afterburn effect will keep your metabolic rate in overdrive all day long.

Take this as a warning

You got plenty of time for sleeping after the work is done.

James


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Totally agree with James. I run a childrens home and got a call at 3am this morning from one of them which resulted in me driving to work and only having 2.5 hours sleep at the mo this happens at least twice a week. However at 6am this morning I was in the gym completing 40mins of cardio then off to work til 9pm tonight with another gym session in between..Like James said you have to have a winners attitude..come show day it will all be worth it knowing you have given 100% total commitment and effort!!



supercell said:


> Thats a lame excuse. You need a kick up the **** my friend, thats not a winners attitude. Just remember if you want to be successful you cant go looking for excuses.
> 
> Someone out there is always training harder than you and by your lack of motivation today there will be many more than one!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

supercell said:


> Thats a lame excuse. You need a kick up the **** my friend, thats not a winners attitude. Just remember if you want to be successful you cant go looking for excuses.
> 
> Someone out there is always training harder than you and by your lack of motivation today there will be many more than one!!!
> 
> ...


You are absolutely correct and that comment was maybe the kick up the *** I needed, in the past I use to love doing cardio but for some reason this year im finding it really hard to get into it!!

No more slacking

Thank you very Much James, hope your training is going well.

Helder


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Good attitude my friend. We all need a kick from time to time and I'm seeing Paul B this weekend so I'll be getting mine.

Dieting going well only another 11.5 weeks left (god that sounds an age, but well worth it!

keep going and remember my words when you can't be ar*ed.

J


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

supercell said:


> Good attitude my friend. We all need a kick from time to time and I'm seeing Paul B this weekend so I'll be getting mine.
> 
> Dieting going well only another 11.5 weeks left (god that sounds an age, but well worth it!
> 
> ...


I will defo remenber those words just like I did this morning, thanx buddy.


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

05/07/07 Thursday

Hi Guys

This morning I was up at 6.30am and took my dog for a nice 30 minute walk, got home at 7am and had my breakfast, strong black coffee and my vitamins, I was at the gym for 7.30, trained legs, my training partner wanted to do a giant set so we did, front squat 10 reps, normal squat 10 reps, leg press 10 reps, hack squat 10 reps and leg extension 10 reps, all at moderate weight and we did 4 sets, My legs were soooo pumped I struggled to drive to work!!!!

Will be going gym again this afternoon to train upper back, calfs and 20 minutes sprint walk on the treadmill.

Thats is for today guys.

Thanks

Helder


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Friday 06/07/07

Morning guys

I weighd myself this morning and was 11 stone and 12 pounds at 8.7% body fat.

I did my 30 minutes walk with my dog at 6.30am as usual and trained shoulders at 7.30am, me and my training partner did a giant set starting with smith machine press 10 reps bent over rear delts fly 10 reps, seated side delts 10 reps front raises 10 reps and cable rear delt 10 reps, we did for sets and my shoulders were burning by the end of it!!!!

this afternoon I will be training hamstrings, triceps and the normal 20 minutes cardio on the treadmill.

Thanks guys

Helder


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Monday 09/07/07

I Guys hope you all had a nice weekend, I had a good weekend all tho its gone to fast!!!!

Saturday I was up at 8.00am and did 20 minutes on my new exercise bike, then just chilled with Sonia ( Girlfriend ), before I went sleep I did another 20 minutes on the bike.

Sunday I stayed in bed a bit longer as I thinks its well deserved after getting up so early during the week, so i was in bed until 9.00am went gym at 10.30 with my brother, he only just turned 18 and wants to start training so I helped him train hamtrings and calfs, I also did calfs with him and then i did some abs for 10 minutes, I chilled in the afternoon with sonia, watched Gridiron gang, great movie!! and the before i went sleep i did another 20 minutes in the bike.

This Morning I was up at 6.30am did 20 minutes on the bike, went gym at 7.30 and trained back, did a giant set starting with bent over row 10reps pull ups 10 reps seated row 10reps rope pullies 10 reps t-bar 10reps and dumb bell row on lying on the bench 10 reps, i did 3 sets of that and at the end i did 3 sets of 20 reps of hyper extension.

I have also dropped a few carbs on my diet starting from today.

10.30am meal I have salmon and green beans so no sweet potato anymore and 12.30 meal i have white fish with green beans and 50g of sweet potato instead of 100g.

Thats it for now, take and I speak to you soon.

Helder


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thursday 19/07/07

Hey guys sorry I have't updated my thread in a few days just been a bit busy!

Anyway I have made a few changes to my diet and training.

Im currently 7.6% body fat and weigh 11stone and 4 pounds 1st thing in the morning and about 11stone 6pounds before I go sleep.

Diet

8.00am 1 cup of oats, 10 egg whites, 1 tablespoon of honey and banana

10.00am 150g salmon, 50g brown rice and green beans

12.00pm 130g chicken breast. 50g brown rice, green beans and 10ml Udos

14.00pm 150g white fish or cod, green beens and 10 ml Udos

16.00pm 130g Chicken Breast, 50g brown Rice, green beans and 10ml Udos

Train at about 5.30pm

Post work out meal 40g Isso Power, 50g Maltodextrin and banana.

20.00pm 150g White fish or Cod, green beans and 10ml Udos

22.00pm 40g Isso Power, 10ml Udos

TRAINING

Cardio everyday 30 inutes 1st thing in the morning before breakfast and 30 inutes before going bed even on off days.

I used to train twice a day but hav now changed to once a day as I was finding it very difficult to get to work on time.

Monday: Back, traps and rear delts

Tuesday: Calfs and chest

Wend: Off

Thursd: Quads and Hamstrings

Friday: Calfs and Shoulders

Saturday: Off

Sunday: Biceps and Triceps

Im doing 2 days on 1 day off, so next week I will train Sunday and Monday and then have Tuesday off and so on.

I promise I will get some pictures done asap, just been soooo busy.

Thanks guys

Helder


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey guys

just wanted to let you know I got engaged this Saturday to my lovely girlfriend Sonia, we planing on getting married May next Year.

Training is going well, i was 11stone 4pounds this morning.

I wanted to enter the npa show on the 19th of August but don't think I will be in the best shape so I might go for the NPA show on the 9th Of September a week after the Leicester show, Im going to get some pics done tonight and I will post them asap.

Cheers Guys

Helder


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

congrats man, great news....good luck with the comp mate, looking forward to seeing the pics!!!


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Wend 01/08/2007

August already, where is the time gone!!!!

Anyway guys just a quick update on how things are going, there is 4 1/2 weeks left for the Leicester show, I weighed my self this morning and was at 11 stone 2 pounds,

My current training and diet is as follows

I train 2 days and have a day off, never done this before but im giving it a go this year, my training schedule is day one, back traps and rear delts finish with abs and 20 minutes cardio, day 2 calfs and chest, finish with abs and 20 minutes cardio, day 3 off, day 4 Legs boths quads and hamstrings, finish with abs and 20 minutes cardio day 5 shoulders and calfs, finish with abs and 20 minutes cardio, day 6 off day 7 bi's and tri's, finish with abs and calfs. I also do 30 minutes on my exercise bike every day even on the days off training 1st thing in the morning and 30 minutes before I go sleep.

My diet is

Breakfast: 1 cup of oats in water with 1 tablespoon of honey and 10 egg whites omellete

meal 2: half cup of brown rice with 150g grilled salmon and green beans

meal 3: 130g grilled chicken with green beans and 10ml udos oil

meal 4: 150g white fish with green beans and 10ml Udos Oil

meal 5: 130g grilled chicken with half cup brown rice, green beans and 10ml udos oil

Train

Post work meal 6: isso whey 2 scoops and 25g maltodextrin and 1 banana

meal 7: 150 white fish with green beans and 5 ml Udos oil

meal 8: isso whey 2 scoops with 5 ml udos oil

on my days off training my diet is the same appart from my post work out meal where I have only the shake without the maltodextrin and the banana.

Supplements: I take Pro vital vitamins, vitamin c 3000ml a day, 2 scoops of no-xplode before training and glutamine 5g during training 5g after training and 5g before i go sleep.

I also have strong expresso before my cardio sessions.

Im still holding a bit of fat around my abs which im a bit worried about but hopefully that will disapear soon!!!

Im sorry I haven't posted anymore pictures but my camera is busted and I can't afford another one at the moment but as soon as i have extra cash I will get some fotos done.

I hope I didn't bore you guys to much with all this info!!!! lol

Thanks for your support

Helder


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Monday 06/08/07

Not long now, just under 4 weeks left.

Weighed myself this morning pre CV and was dead on 11 stone, feeling really skinny at the moment!!!! lol

My training is still the same but have droped 50g of brown rice from my 12pm meal and also have swaped protein shake before sleep to 10 egg whites, I have also stopped my no xplode before training i Will now have a strong black coffee.

Over the weekend I trained Shoulders on Saturday and had Sunday Off, today I will be training bi's and tri's.

I haven't had any cheat meals from 6 weeks out and im really strugling with the low carbs approach but if i don't drop the carbs then I don't drop the weight as im very carbs sensitive. can't wait to have a Sunday Roast!!! lol

Take care guys and I will keep posted.

Helder


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Nearly there! so keep going,you're doing great.

Get some piccys up if poss.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds like its coming together Helder. Looking forward to watching this show. Try and get some pics up so we can see your progress.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

helder07 said:


> Monday 06/08/07
> 
> Not long now, just under 4 weeks left.
> 
> ...


Helder

Keep going. Not long to go now. Having a 'clean cheat' will do you more good than harm and really rev up your metabolic rate. Carbs need to be present for fat burning to take full effect. A high carb meal (oats, rice, sweet pots) plus your protein source would do you the world of good not just physically but also mentally. By high carb I mean 100g of carbs so around 160g oats or 400g of sweet pots.

You are not carb sensitive unless you are a diabetic, so get that one out of your head.

You have come a long way and you still have loads of time to get the last bits off. Just keep chipping away. Keep your cals the same and just up the cardio if need be.

By taking out your carbs I bet you aren't replacing them with any other fats or protein? This will have a detrimental effect and eat away at hard earned tissue. If you dip 50g of carbs add in around 15g of fat from peanut butter or udo's. That way your cals stay the same and your body wont go into starvation mode and cling onto any fat for dear life.

Of course what you do is down to yourself but I thought I'd add my 2 pennies worth.

Stay strong

J


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

supercell said:


> Helder
> 
> Keep going. Not long to go now. Having a 'clean cheat' will do you more good than harm and really rev up your metabolic rate. Carbs need to be present for fat burning to take full effect. A high carb meal (oats, rice, sweet pots) plus your protein source would do you the world of good not just physically but also mentally. By high carb I mean 100g of carbs so around 160g oats or 400g of sweet pots.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the advice, I will up my fats a bit to compensate the drop in carbs.

Thanks again James.

Hope your prep is going well.

Helder


----------



## ajfitness (Mar 13, 2007)

hey helder lets see some piccies dude! progress update!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

supercell said:


> Helder
> 
> Keep going. Not long to go now. Having a 'clean cheat' will do you more good than harm and really rev up your metabolic rate. Carbs need to be present for fat burning to take full effect. A high carb meal (oats, rice, sweet pots) plus your protein source would do you the world of good not just physically but also mentally. By high carb I mean 100g of carbs so around 160g oats or 400g of sweet pots.
> 
> ...


James should the protein and the fats be increased or just one of them when carbs are dropped?


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

HI guys

I managed to get some pictures done this afternoon.

Criticism welcome.

Helder


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

clarkey said:


> James should the protein and the fats be increased or just one of them when carbs are dropped?


You could do a combo of the 2 but if I had a preference it would be healthy fats just for ease of working out the numbers. Plus it also has the ability to plump out muscle fibres and give you a fuller, rounder look to the muscle.

One of the biggest reasons Bbers stop losing BF towards the end is because their diets are so low in essential fats. If this is the case the body will hold onto fat as a survival mechanism.

Intro a little fat like EFA or udos and it can really help shift some adipose tissue as the body then has no reason to store it if it is supplied with it.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Helder,

Can you give me your cardio schedule please. How long, how many sessions a day and how many days a week?

I can then give you feedback on your pictures.

Thanks

J


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

supercell said:


> Helder,
> 
> Can you give me your cardio schedule please. How long, how many sessions a day and how many days a week?
> 
> ...


Hi James

I currently do 30 minutes on the exercise bike before breakfast, 20 minutes incline walk on 3.5 after training and 30 minutes bike before sleep, on days off training I do the bike the morning and before sleep.

Thanks James, really apreciate your comments and help.

Helder


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Personally of all cardio the bike is the least effective, unless you are cycling up the Alps. Use cardio that involves bodyweight.

Treads are good at a speed of 3-3.5mph on an incline of at least 5%. Another excellent one is the cross trainer. Both these use 2-3X the cals that a bike does if done correctly.

My advice would be to change your cardio. Make it more effective. You only need 2 sessions a day. 45 mins AM pre meal 1 and 30 mins PWO. If you cant get to a gym for your AM session find a local hill and do interval training up and down it.

Big strides up and at a fast pace followed by smaller and slower steps down. I did this in the final few weeks before the British in 2005 and the results were staggering.

Walking in this manner is far more effective than using a bike.

A good indicator for aerobic intensity is if your legs start to pump up (quads) then you will be going anaerobic and the intesity should be brought down a little. You will get some flushing through the muscle but they should never be pumped.

Your condition is coming through but you still have a fair bit to come off. Your time would be spent a lot more efficiently doing this and the results would be far superior. This will also help etch in the ham/glute tie ins and get that separation in the quads.

Do this 7 days a week. On non-weights days dont do before bed but do when you would normally train, even if it is in the morning but later. By doing cardio before bed you will not only interfere with your sleep patterns but you may also run the risk of burning hard earned tissue as you fast overnight.

Best of luck

J


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

supercell said:


> Personally of all cardio the bike is the least effective, unless you are cycling up the Alps. Use cardio that involves bodyweight.
> 
> Treads are good at a speed of 3-3.5mph on an incline of at least 5%. Another excellent one is the cross trainer. Both these use 2-3X the cals that a bike does if done correctly.
> 
> ...


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Monday 13/08/07

Its now 3 weeks to the Leicester show and 4 weeks to Tonys show.

I weighed 10 stone 12 pounds 1st thing this morning, My training is pretty much the same 2 days on one day off, still doing cardio on my days off, my diet has changed slighty from today.

Over the weekend I trained shoulders on Saturday and just cardio yesterday, Today im training legs.

My diet from today is as follows

Breakfast: 1 cup of oats and 10 egg whites

meal 2: 150g white fish, green beans and 10ml udos oil

meal 3: 130g boiled chicken breast, green beans and 5ml Udos oil

meal 4: 150g White Fish, green beans and 10ml udos oil

meal 5: 130g boiled chicken breast, green beans and 5ml Udos oil.

Black coffee before training

Post work out meal 6: 2 scoops of whey protein, 25g maltodextrin and 1 banana

meal 7: 150g white fish, green beans 5ml udos

meal 8 before bed: 10 egg whites and 5ml Udos oil.

This week I will cut out all the salt from my foods.

current supplements im taking is Pro Vital multivitamins before breakfast and before sleep, 3000ml vitamin c, 1 in the morning 1 in the afternoon and 1 before bed. Glutamine 5ml during trainign session 5ml after training with shake and 5 ml before bed.

My cardio is currently 40 minutes brisk walk before breakfast and 30 minutes stair master after training, on leg day i do incline walk instead of stair master!!

Thats it for now but I will keep updated.

Thanks

Helder


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

hi guys some photos I took on my lunch


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Are you sponsored by Pampers! 

Seriously,looking good mate,impressed!


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

PARAMANIAC said:


> Are you sponsored by Pampers!
> 
> Seriously,looking good mate,impressed!


They wouldn't be a bad spomsor!!!!!! lol

Thanks mate


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Good pics, tightening up nicely. Keep pushing right to the end.

Well done

J


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Afternoon Guys

Its the 15/08/07 and 2 1/2 weeks left to the Leicester Show.

Today im only doing cardio, 40 minutes brisk walking this morning before breakfast and I will do 20 minutes walk on the treadmill and 20 minutes on the stairmaster when I go gym about 5.30pm, on Monday I trained legs for the last time before the show, had a great workout and my legs are soooo sore at the moment im strugling to walk!!!! Yesterday trained shoulders, the condition is getting better but don't seem to very vascular, to be honest I never am very vascular!!!

This Morning I weighed 10 stone and 11 pounds which is ok, 1 pound lighter then last week.

Would just like to mention a special thanks to James ( Supercell ) for all the advice and help he has given me through this forum, I would have not been able to get through this without his help.

Would love to meet you on day James and say thank you in person.

Helder


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey, we all help each other here Helder. I'm always learning, that's what i find so interesting about dieting and prepping for a show. The human body really is an incredible organism and your journey is all the more special as its all been done naturally. Thats not to say we dont work just as hard its just a little easier holding onto muscle!!!

I'll try and make it up to your show if I can but if not I'll see you at the British cos either way I'll be there watching or competing and there is no way you wont qualify!!

regards

James


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

You look good regardless of being natural or not. Taking into account you are natural, hats off to you mate. Fantastic peak on those bi's.

Keep slugging away.


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

supercell said:


> Hey, we all help each other here Helder. I'm always learning, that's what i find so interesting about dieting and prepping for a show. The human body really is an incredible organism and your journey is all the more special as its all been done naturally. Thats not to say we dont work just as hard its just a little easier holding onto muscle!!!
> 
> I'll try and make it up to your show if I can but if not I'll see you at the British cos either way I'll be there watching or competing and there is no way you wont qualify!!
> 
> ...


Thanks James it would be great to Qualify for the british, either way I will be there anyway and I will be supporting you all the way.

Helder


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Morning guys,

Today is Friday the 17/08/07

My weight is still the same at 10 stone 11 pounds, I did my 40 minutes brisk walk this morning as usual and will be training chest later, Diet is also still the same, will swap post work out shake to egg whites from Sunday.

I can still pinch a lot of skin on my body which im not sure if its fat or water, therefore depending on how im looking on Sunday I might dropp a little more carbs!!

I need to get some dream tan, can anyone tell me where I can get it at a good price?

Thanks Guys

Helder


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Helder, firstly mate well done on your prep you should be proud what you have achieved your looking good..im looking forward to this show and seeing you compete. Don't forget that the extra skin could just be from lack of carbs, once you start carbing this may sort it out. See if you can get any pics up to let the likes of Paul B, Tom, James give you there advice.

Nice One Mate

John


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Monday 20/08/07

Morning everyone, hope you all had a nice weekend.

Feel a bit down this morning, can't see any changes in my condition and feel like my legs have gone really skinny, on Friday I was 10 stone 11 and this morning I was 10 stone 8 which I think is a massive drop in 2 days as I haven't realy changed my diet appart from swapping my post work out protein shake 25g maltodextrin and Banana to 10 egg whites and 4 rice cakes, my training is still the same and my cardio is 40 minutes walk before breakfast and 30 minutes post weights, usualy stair master, cross trainer or incline walk on the treadmil.

Went to the NPA Heart of England Yesterday which I thought was a briliant show, some top quality phisiques.

This is my current diet at the moment.

8am Breakfast: 10 eggs whites and 1 cup of Oats, 5g glutamine, pro vital multivitamins and 1000mg vit c.

10am: 150g white fish with green beans and 10ml Udos oil

12pm: 130g boiled chicken breast with green beans and 5ml Udos

14pm: same as meal 2 with 1000mg vitamin c

16pm: same as meal 3

train at about 5.30pm

post training: 10 egg whites and 4 rice cakes 10g glutamine

8pm: 150g white fish with greens beans and 5ml Udos

10pm before bed: 10 egg whites with 5ml Udos, 5g glutamine, pro vital ,multivitamin and 1000mg vit c.

Training still 2 days on 1 day off, still doing cardio on day off, the cardio is as stated above.

Thats it for now.

Thanks

Helder


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Helder,keep your chin up! you're so close and doing great!

You may need to up your carbs a little? im sure James will advise accordingly.


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi once again

Just worked out my calories intake at the moment and this is waht I came up with.

Carbs 100g per day - 400 calories

Protein 262g per Day - 1048 calories

Fat 40g per day - 360 calories

I weighd 67kg this morning which is 10 stone 8 pounds. as im doing the under 70kg its cool but there is still 2 weeks left and my condition is not great so not sure what im going to weigh on the day, Hope im not to light, as im 5foot 7inch and compared to most lightweights thats tall!!!! lol

Cheers

Helder


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

some pictures I took Today

Helder


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Great improvements there Helder, well done.

Keep going, not long left now. With a gentle carb up, a bit of vit C and a good tan you'll look great come show day. There's a lot of detail in your lower back and what is good to see is that you are not holding fat in one particular stubborn place. A hard push for the final week and then foot off the gas with cardio and training and time to eat some carbs.

J


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

supercell said:


> Great improvements there Helder, well done.
> 
> Keep going, not long left now. With a gentle carb up, a bit of vit C and a good tan you'll look great come show day. There's a lot of detail in your lower back and what is good to see is that you are not holding fat in one particular stubborn place. A hard push for the final week and then foot off the gas with cardio and training and time to eat some carbs.
> 
> J


 Thanks for the comments, Its such a relief to hear good things from you.

I would love to get my hamstrings and my glutes more shreaded but don't want to lose to much weight, I will just carry on as i am and see how things go, thanx again James.

Helder


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

Helder...

Keep going Fella, your so close now... & looking great.

Whats your resistance training like at the moment? & How have u been getting on with the LEW that have been added in during this last week?

Tommy K

All done bye bye


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

TomKend said:


> Helder...
> 
> Keep going Fella, your so close now... & looking great.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate, Sorry to sound dum, maybe its the low carbs!!! but what's LEW stand for?

My resistance training at the moment is going fine 2 days on one day off, one body part per session, did Hamstrings yesterday, doing giant sets at the moment with moderate weight and High reps.

Its a shame you not competing this year but if you feel you not ready then you might as well add more muscle to your frame and come back stronger next year.

All the best

Cheers

Helder


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

LEW = Liquid Egg Whites


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

helder07 said:


> Hi Mate, Sorry to sound dum, maybe its the low carbs!!! but what's LEW stand for?
> 
> (Ah24 beat me to it.... Lew is Liquid Egg Whites)
> 
> ...


Best of luck and keep us updated...

Tommy K

All done bye bye


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

looking nice mate

seem quite at ease with posing too 

all the best with the show

one thing thats bugging me though ......

how the fcuk did you manage to get borat to pose in your family pictures mate?


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

toxictoffee said:


> looking nice mate
> 
> seem quite at ease with posing too
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the comments mate.

Yeah that's my dad about 10 years ago, I still take the **** out of him now!!!!! lol


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

> Yeah that's my dad about 10 years ago, I still take the **** out of him now!!!!! lol


you have it all to look forward too

what are your plans post comp/next year


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

toxictoffee said:


> you have it all to look forward too
> 
> what are your plans post comp/next year


 My plans for next year, is to carry on working hard to add more muscle to my frame, work on my weak body parts, Would love to get through to the finals this year but if that dosen't happen i will come back next year and try again, I garantee you tha I will be lightweight british champion one day, even if its the last thing i do, and then I can let my mustashe grow and look like my dad!!! lol

Helder


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

similar to my plans mate, other than the tash

this year i competed, next year i will compete a couple of kg heavier and so on and so on......

all about the big pic...and learn to pose of course


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thursday 23/07/07

11 days till show time, can't wait really getting excited now!!

This morning my weight was 10 stone and 9 pounds as it has been for the last 3 days, my training and diet are still the same and will remain the same until the Wend before the show, I will then gently carb up as advised by the next british champion James ( Supercell ). Im feeling really good now with the help of James and im confident I will look my best o stage but like I said before I would have probably quit by now if I didn't have his help!!!

I have started practicing my routine this week and its coming really nice but the Leicester show dosen't have best posing routine which is a shame, but it dosen't matter I try to put a show on for the crowd!!

Anyways I will talk to you guys before Wend, thanks for all your comments and support.

Helder


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Morning to all, Today is Tuesday 28th August, 5 days to go for the Leicester show and a week and 5 days for the NPA S E, really just can't wait to get on stage, my training this week will just been until Wend, and then just realx for the last 3 days and get some carbs in me.

*TRAINING.*

Monday: 40 minutes brisk walk before breakfast, Chest and back at the gym later in the day, superseting 1 set of chest with 1 set back. workout lasted about 45 minutes and finish with 40 minutes brisk walk before going to bed.

Tuesday: Cardio will remain the same but I will be training shoulders.

Wend: Cardio will remain the same but I will be training Bi's Tri's and forearms

Rest of the week I will just relax and monitor my condition.

*Diet * is still the same, may up some carbs on the last few days depending on my condition.

I will also swap my egg whites for white fish from Wend and will be drinking mineral water instead of tap water.

I will up my vitamin c by 1000 every day now until Saturday and will stop my liquid intake about 6pm Saturday night.

So this is my plan up until the Leicester Show, Would just like to thank everyone for the support they have given me and wish me luck.

Thanks guys

Helder


----------



## carl20 (Aug 24, 2007)

good progress so far, what are your measurements if you havent already stated


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Helder,

All the best for tomorrow. Hope your prep has all gone well in the last few days. Enjoy your time on stage, you have worked hard for it!

J


----------



## ajfitness (Mar 13, 2007)

good luck bud! been following this one with eagle eyes. make the most of it and enjoy yourself.


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

All the best for today mate - As a natural you should be incredibly proud of what you have achieved through bloody hard graft and determination. I've followed your progress all the way and you've inspired myself along the way,

reading your progress and taking tips from your diet and training I've managed to drop a lot of body fat and I'm getting somewhere near to what I'm happy with , cheers for that.

Looking forward to reading your events of the day - Good Luck again.

Mark.


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

good morning guys.

thank you very much for all your support, unfortunatly i didn't do very well, there was 5 of us and i came 4th, the line up was tough and the top 3 deserved to be in the top 3, im just not big and thick enough to compete in the ukbff, nevermind I will keep working hard and it will come one day

Thanks to all the menbers of uk muscle for your support through this journey, i have learned a lot.

Thanks to James ( supercell ) for all his help, like i said before, couldn't have done it without James.

Thanks guys

Helder


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Well done Helder you should be proud of your hard work and achievements I thought your condition was great mate. There are always other shows (Lemington and Birmingham) left bud Im competing in the under 70kgs at Birmingham be good if you could make it down.

Well done again and all the best for your next show.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Well done, mate.

Don't dwell on your placing - you did the diet which many people can't. Full respect, dude.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey chin up mate, you never can tell what you will be up against on the day. On another day or another venue things could have been much different.

Another way to think about it is this:

Most of the greatest in this sport are only great becuse of thier sheer determination to succeed, you sir have shown similar determination.

WELL DONE MATE. You have just achieved something that the VAST majority could not.


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys, I will keep working hard and i will be a winner one day

helder


----------



## chris_d (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello mate,

You looked in great shape on Sunday bud, well done.

It was my first show too. Competed natural in the u80kg and didn't get near a place, thought the standard was really high - guess you never know who's going to turn up on the day.

It's a bit disappointing having spent so much time, money & effort preparing but we've got be proud of where we got to.

Should have said hi backstage but like yourself was busy getting prepped!!

Anyway, sure you'll do well in the nat show this weekend. My friends and family thought your routine was awesome!

I have a couple of good pics of you on stage if you'd like me to post them or mail them to you?? Let me know.

This has been a great journal - James I think it's really great all the support and advice you give - keep it up.

Chris

www.m2mshirts.co.uk for tailored shirts


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

chris_d said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> You looked in great shape on Sunday bud, well done.
> 
> ...


 Hi Chris

thanks for the comments mate, i don't know who you are, you should have introduced yourself mate.

Are you doing the npa this weekend in cambridge?

I don't have any good photos, if you could e-mail me the ones you have it would be much appreciated.

Thanks and keep working hard my friend

helder


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

Well Done Helder...

At least you got up there any showed what you've achieved. This routine sounds very interesting what did you do? Where did you get the inspriation for it?

How many more shows do you have planned this season?

Keep the chin up, and look for the positives.

Best of luck for your future events.

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

^^^^Helder did all the hard work I just helped out where I could.

Best of luck for this weekend Helder. You certainly wont be lacking in size for this show. Be confident and this will shine thru when on stage. If you need a chat just pick up the phone.

J


----------



## mikeymo (Jul 7, 2007)

hi mate i went to the show and thought u should of placed a bit higher than 4th a couple of guys i was with thought u would be in top 3, u prob was one of the best conditioned in ur class and ur routine was awesome 5 guys in our gang was competing and only 1 got placed, you'l do well in the npa next week im sure.


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi mate - there's pics of the winners on the cnp forum, which class were you in ,3rd picture down ?

http://www.cnpprofessional.co.uk/forum/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=23942

If you were then you were wrongly place by a mile.

Good luck for the weekend show mate.


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Morning Guys

Just a photo from sundays show.

Thanks

Helder


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Looking good there Helder!!!! I think your gonna do some damage at the NPA looking like that..well done bud and all the best!!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Have to agree, you look great mate. Dont let the result stop you, I am sure you will get the results you desire soon enough.


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you for your comments guys,

Im looking forward the show this Saturday, then I will be able to judge if I look good or not as I will be competing against natural guys!!!

I will let you guys know how I got on.

Helder


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

cracking physique


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Afternoon guys

Just to let you know this weekend didn't got brilliant but i got what I wanted which was to qualify for the NPA British Finals.

There were 6 competitors in the line up and I came 4th, all 4 of us got invites to the british, I spoke to the dudges in the end and there was only 1 point between 3rd and 4th and 1st and 2nd!!!

I also won best presentation which was quite cool, there is 6 weeks to go now until the finals on October the 20th so im just going to work my **** off to make sure I look my best ever at the finals.

Thanks

Helder


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Helder you had the most complete package up there all you need to do as you have said is dial it in a bit more. With 6 weeks to go i am sure you will do yourself justice. Keep focused.

By the way for those who couldnt make this show Helders routine was simply brilliant and one of a very few competitors who looked like they actually enjoyed posing!

Fivos


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Fivos said:


> Helder you had the most complete package up there all you need to do as you have said is dial it in a bit more. With 6 weeks to go i am sure you will do yourself justice. Keep focused.
> 
> By the way for those who couldnt make this show Helders routine was simply brilliant and one of a very few competitors who looked like they actually enjoyed posing!
> 
> Fivos


Hi Fivos

Thank you for the kind words my friend.


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Great photo mate. You got to be pleased with that.

Massive difference from first pic to current. Inspirational.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Well Done mate heard you won the Classic class.

Fivos


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Fivos said:


> Well Done mate heard you won the Classic class.
> 
> Fivos


Thanks Fivos,

Yeah got my fisrt win of my bodybuilding life which was quite cool, never in million years I thougth I would be through to 2 british finals this year.

Im over the moon and I will try to look as good as I can for both finals.

Hope you well bro.

Helder


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

You looked good yesterday mate. Very confident. The posedown was a hoot.


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Well done mate - you've worked hard for it.


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Well done on your placing at the finals, Helder. 3rd in such company - formidable result.

What comps are you planning next?

K


----------



## ironman8375 (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi Helder

I saw you at the finals. I am new to bodybuilding but I think that you have a great physique, very balanced.

It would be great if you could give some tips about training and diet.

Cheers.

Richard


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

rightyho said:


> Well done on your placing at the finals, Helder. 3rd in such company - formidable result.
> 
> What comps are you planning next?
> 
> K


 Thanks for the congrants mate, i was very pleased with 3rd place, to be honest I didn't think I was in the top 5 at pre judging!!

My next step is the NPA british finals this Saturday and then start my offseason and try to add some mass to my legs back and chest.

Helder


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

ironman8375 said:


> Hi Helder
> 
> I saw you at the finals. I am new to bodybuilding but I think that you have a great physique, very balanced.
> 
> ...


 Hi Richard, thank you for the compliments.

If you need any advice I will be more then happy to help you

Cheers

Helder


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

have just read this thread from start to finish Helder, fantastic work bro, you look like you were in awesome condition at that comp, good luck to you for your next one big lad!


----------

